# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  Imprimer 2 fois la mme page dans Crystal Report

## hervea

Bonjour,

Je suis nouveau sur Crystal Report.

Partant d'un tat existant (relev de factures) on me demande d'imprimer certains relevs 2 fois avec une mention diffrente sur chaque exemplaire.

En somme, pour certains types de rglements, je dois imprimer le mme relev 1 fois avec une mention + une seconde fois avec une autre mention.

Je ne sais pas trop vers quoi m'orienter. Deux tats, un tat avec 2 sous tats ou utilisation de formules conditionnelles.

Pour ceux qui connaissent sage x3, il s'agit de l'tat RELFAC.

Merci d'avance

----------


## luc_chivas

bonjour
ces deux exemplaires sont a imprimer toujours en mme temps ??

----------


## hervea

Bonjour,

Et merci de cette rponse rapide.

Je dois imprimer, soit une seule fois la page prvue, soit 2 fois la page prvue avec une mention sur chaque exemplaire (exemplaire client et exemplaire  retourner) pour certains modes de rglement.

----------


## luc_chivas

Il te faut faire comme avec des tiquettes (faire une recherche sur ce forum) ,  mettre ton rapport complet dans un groupe,  ce groupe sera le champs de la table rajoute  et en fonction du groupe,  une formule pour afficher ton texte.

----------


## hervea

OK merci,

Je vais faire une recherche sur les tiquettes, car dj, mettre tout mon rapport dans un groupe c'est ???? pour moi.

J'essaye

----------


## hervea

Bonjour,

En m'inspirant de ce que j'ai vu sur les tiquettes, j'ai ajout une table bidon qui contient 2 lignes pour doubler le nombre d'enregistrements lis.

J'ai une table avec une ligne par relev contenant un champ mode de rglement. J'ai cr une table bidon avec mode de rglement et no de ligne 1 et 2 pour chaque mode de rglement.

J'ai dfini mon lien entre les relevs et la table bidon au niveau du mode de rglement, pensant lire deux fois le mme relev.

Je n'obtiens toujours qu'un relev, et les montants du relev ne sont pas non plus doubls (si je mtais tromp de niveau du lien).

Faut-il que j'ajoute un champ de la table bidon  mon tat ? Si oui,  quel niveau ?

Merci d'avance

----------


## luc_chivas

Bonjour, 
Il ne faut pas faire de lien avec cette table bidon,  par contre,  il faut insrer un champs de cette table dans ton rapport dans L,'en-tte de la section que tu veux dupliquer (en-tte de groupe,  de page,  ou autres)

----------


## hervea

Pas faire de lien ? Juste ajouter la table dans l'assistant base de donnes, toute seule ?

----------


## luc_chivas

Yep...   Pour forcer la requte   boucler sur cette table bidon.....  Saches que tu peux rentrer autant de lignes que tu veux dans cette table et faire un test ensuite sur une valeur,  car elle sera lue sequentiellement.

----------


## hervea

Bonjour,

J'arrive  obtenir ce que je veux. Merci encore.

J'ai li ma table bidon au mode de rglement de chaque relev avec jointure externe. Du coup j'ai une seule page pour les modes de rglement non prsents dans la table bidon et x pages pour les modes de rglements dont le nombre de pages doit varier.

J'ai ensuite ajouter un niveau de rupture sur mon champ bidon au niveau le plus fin (j'avais dj 4 niveaux de rupture).

Il me reste juste un petit souci que btement je n'arrive pas  rgler.

En bas de chaque relev j'ai une traite en pied de page que je ne veux imprimer que sur la dernire page du relev. Je n'arrive pas  trouver la bonne formule pour l'option Supprimer de la section pied de page. Comment dtecter qu'on est ou non sur la dernire page d'un groupe ?

Sinon j'ai essay de dplacer ma traite en pied de groupe de la rupture mais elle flotte dans la page. Est-il possible de fixer la position verticale dans un pied de groupe ?

Merci d'avance.

----------


## luc_chivas

Onlastpage

----------


## hervea

Je n'arrive pas  utiliser Onlastpage dans la formule "Supprimer sans exploration" de ma section Pied de page.

J'ai une erreur de syntaxe :

J'ai essay Onlastpage seul, Onlastpage = True mais rien n'y fait.

De plus je ne trouve pas Onlastpage dans l'aide.

----------


## luc_chivas

oups .. desol.. j'ai confondu.. c'est pagenumber =totalpagecount...

----------


## hervea

Bonjour,

Apparemment pagenumber =totalpagecount ne fonctionne que pour la dernire page du rapport.

Mon but tait de dtecter la dernire page d'un groupe.

Mais j'ouvrirai une autre discussion si besoin est.

Je passe celle-ci  Rsolu.

Merci encore.

----------


## luc_chivas

Bonjour, 

Effectivement, je n'avais pas tout compris... tu peux essayer la fonction next....
genre 

```
 next(lenomduchamps qui me sert de groupe) <> {nom du champs qui me sert de groupe}
```

----------


## hervea

Effectivement, avec next cela fonctionne parfaitement.

Sujet dfinitivement clos.

Merci

----------

